# Fire TV stick? New to wifi!



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi all--I live in the TOTAL boonies, where there has never been wifi. I've lived there 11 years. So much of tech has passed me by. I use a computer at work, and I have a Kindle e-reader, but that's about it. No cell service at my place either, so I have a landline and a very simple, non-smart phone. ;-)

But now--wonder of wonders!--U-verse wifi has come to the sticks! I understand that I will be able to stream movies/TV (Netflix, Amazon prime, etc.) via a tablet, so I ordered the new Fire (7") and it will ship March 20. The U-verse guy comes out on the 25th!

But I just learned about the Fire TV stick: http://smile.amazon.com/Amazon-W87CUN-Fire-TV-Stick/dp/B00GDQ0RMG/ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

How does this work, exactly? I can use my Fire (and not have to connect it up to the TV) if I use this? How do I communicate with it? Via the Fire?

Thanks for any info you can provide! Trying to get as "up" on all this prior to the install as possible so I don't look like a total moron. Basically, I'm Rip van Winkle LOL--explain it all to me, please!


----------



## bamaspride (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi pawsplus,

Once you receive your fire, you'll be able to stream prime content directly to it, using your wifi, assuming you're a Prime member.  If you get the Fire Stick, which I have, you'll be able to stream content directly to your TV, without using the Fire, assuming your television has additional HDMI and USB connections. You'll at minimum need the HDMI to plug the Stick into the television and, if you have USB ports, you may be able to power the Stick without having to use the included wall plug.

Once you have both, you'll be able to "Second Screen" movies, which gives additional information on the programs playing through your Stick.  Or you can "sling" content from your Fire tablet to the TV, through the Stick.  If you'll search "Fire Stick" on YouTube, you'll find TONS of content on hooking up and using both your Stick and tablet.

I hope this helps, and don't worry, it's all pretty straight forward to hook up.

Good Luck!


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

WiFi is not something available over the air from "providers" such as your cable company, if you have one, cell phone companies, or even a satellite internet or tv set up.  It is a local short range network that you set up using a router  from an input from a cable, dsl line, slow phone modem, or a satellite set up.  They are very short range sometimes not reliably covering all areas in a house,  I know mine only works to a point 50-60 feet from my bedroom where the router is located.  

For what you are wanting, and I am by no means an expert, really at 70 years old, kind of dense about a lot of this stuff, you will need internet service, preferably by cable, dsl, or satellite. and I am not sure if dsl is fast enough for what you are talking about.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

You are correct, although different routers have different ranges. I have a rather expensive one that broadcasts just fine to my entire house.



jkingrph said:


> WiFi is not something available over the air from "providers" such as your cable company, if you have one, cell phone companies, or even a satellite internet or tv set up. It is a local short range network that you set up using a router from an input from a cable, dsl line, slow phone modem, or a satellite set up. They are very short range sometimes not reliably covering all areas in a house, I know mine only works to a point 50-60 feet from my bedroom where the router is located.
> 
> For what you are wanting, and I am by no means an expert, really at 70 years old, kind of dense about a lot of this stuff, you will need internet service, preferably by cable, dsl, or satellite. and I am not sure if dsl is fast enough for what you are talking about.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

pawsplus said:


> Hi all--I live in the TOTAL boonies, where there has never been wifi. I've lived there 11 years. So much of tech has passed me by. I use a computer at work, and I have a Kindle e-reader, but that's about it. No cell service at my place either, so I have a landline and a very simple, non-smart phone. ;-)
> 
> But now--wonder of wonders!--U-verse wifi has come to the sticks! I understand that I will be able to stream movies/TV (Netflix, Amazon prime, etc.) via a tablet, so I ordered the new Fire (7") and it will ship March 20. The U-verse guy comes out on the 25th!
> 
> ...


The Fire TV stick has to attach to your TV, which must be an HD TV with an HD outlet.

Are you saying you have no internet at all at home? And now you are getting AT&T U-verse? It sounds like what I get with my cable internet, which is good. And I assume they are providing you with the wifi router and setting it all up for you. Excellent! Then you can use wireless devices like the Kindle Fire or other tablets, and IF you have an HD TV, the Fire stick.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

jkingrph said:


> WiFi is not something available over the air from "providers" such as your cable company, if you have one, cell phone companies, or even a satellite internet or tv set up. It is a local short range network that you set up using a router from an input from a cable, dsl line, slow phone modem, or a satellite set up. They are very short range sometimes not reliably covering all areas in a house, I know mine only works to a point 50-60 feet from my bedroom where the router is located.
> 
> For what you are wanting, and I am by no means an expert, really at 70 years old, kind of dense about a lot of this stuff, you will need internet service, preferably by cable, dsl, or satellite. and I am not sure if dsl is fast enough for what you are talking about.


Right. Which is why I'm getting U-verse.  It's wifi. It's very fast.


----------

